
uVibe: Real Time City Guide - romeoonisim
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/uvibe-real-time-city-guide
======
romeoonisim
We all went out at some point in a pub or club and realised that we are the
only ones in that place, even if it had very good reviews. uVibe solves
exactly this problem: not only it shows you a list of the most relevant nearby
places, but it also tells you in which moment of the day to go there and get
the best experience out of it.

We listen to social signals so we can tell you in real time from real users,
where and when to go out in your city.

My name is Romeo and I am one of the founders of uVibe. I am really looking
forward for any kind of feedback, suggestions and ideas that you might have.
Thanks!

